# My New Monstar .........



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*I picked up this big filter Eheim pro 3 2080 amazzing filter and running like a dream I also picked up and LED light fixture dam love it as well.. This thing is a true monster had to take it home on the skytrain LOL.........*










To show the size beside my fridge..


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

happiness is new filter. bigger & better!


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

That is massive. I don't envy you your skytrain trek with that. Hope it wasn't rush hour...people can give you some nasty looks when you're carting something like that!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I have the same filter and I absolutely love it! a little tough to prime both intakes at first but i am very happy with it so far


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes I have had it up and running now for a few weeks to prime both intakes took some work but what I also find is the ehite fine filter pad clogs up fast..


----------

